# Battery checking/removal



## Clocks01 (Jun 30, 2012)

Have purchased Laika X696R motorhome and unfortunately ther are no manuals with this motorhome which is based on a Ford Transit chassis.
My question is:
How do I check /remove batteries from under the swivel front seats. :?


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hello Clocks01

Unless you can get the seat into a position where you can see the top of the battery the normal way to service and/or remove the battery is to completely remove the seat first. It is a PITA as the seats are very heavy and you will most likely need to use a torx key set to do this as the screws holding the seat in place are usually "torx" head type.


Mike


P.S. I must admit to never having owned a Transit based van but pretty sure that my info above will be correct. Hope so anyway :wink:


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have a Transit base and I removed the passenger seat to access the leisure battery. The vehicle battery is under the drivers seat. RHD.
The Transit seats are much heavier than the Fiat seats and they are heavy enough. Many bolts!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Is it just me or do others consider that to be cr*p design??? 

Its similar to many vehicle where you have to dismantle half the front end to change a headlamp bulb. Which to my mind is madness!!! Its an important light and (I think) you should be able to change one, at the roadside, in about 3 minutes.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Is it just me or do others consider that to be cr*p design???
> 
> Its similar to many vehicle where you have to dismantle half the front end to change a headlamp bulb. Which to my mind is madness!!! Its an important light and (I think) you should be able to change one, at the roadside, in about 3 minutes.


Totally agree, stupid design


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

It gives you something to do and learn a bit about your van. I spend weeks when we get a new van finding out where it all is and how it works. Best to know your van in the event of a small problem cropping up. You may find it satisfying fixing it.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## andyandsue (Sep 7, 2008)

*be carefull*

the seats are very heavy and an awkward shape to carry ....ripe for bu**ering yer back when u lift em out


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Whilst mine doesn't have swivelling seats, I have had to replace the battery see here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-133770-.html

I have to agree with everyone else - it is a crappy piece of design.

Mr Wez


----------

